# rings on rabbits fur



## thumper 1 (Aug 19, 2011)

my rabbit has some ring patterns appeared on his fur , can anyone tell me what this is and if he might need treatment.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

have you got a picture?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

If you can get a picture as Lil miss says i'm sure we can find out. It may just be moult lines, the weather has been a bit crazy so it may be a moult.

Of course it could be more serious so pics please... what the hell... PICS PLEASE ANYWAY.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Are the rings on the fur or are the rings bald patches?

Like Jo said it could just be a moult, one of mine changes colour slightly with each moult so he gets rings on him of a slightly lighter/darker tone of his colour.


----------

